# lionfish ???



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

when my volitan lion eats a silver side he goes under the outport of the filtration and lets the current run over its belly
just laying upside down
is this normal or is he just wierd


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> when my volitan lion eats a silver side he goes under the outport of the filtration and lets the current run over its belly
> just laying upside down
> is this normal or is he just wierd


 i think that the onwner is weird :rasp:


----------



## atehcna (Jul 29, 2003)

I used to have 2 of them, but never did they go upside down....... until they died!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

atehcna said:


> I used to have 2 of them, but never did they go upside down....... until they died!










he's defintaly not dead
i guees he's just wierd


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> atehcna said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have 2 of them, but never did they go upside down....... until they died!
> ...


 like the owner :rasp:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > atehcna said:
> ...


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

we had a volitan lion at the pet store, he was like 9 inches big, sometimes he would float upside down by the overflow. for a while i though he had swimbladder disease, but he looked healthy and ate well and he didn't die so I think it's normal


----------

